# Fish ID



## Huntmich (Sep 4, 2008)

Can someone ID the center fish? 
I have an idea what I believe it is, but not 100% 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Yardman (Jan 23, 2013)

Looks like a ho


----------



## sNeAkYpEtE11 (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm leaning towards a King


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## seabass810 (Apr 2, 2010)

I am thinking Atlantic salmon


----------



## sslopok (Aug 24, 2009)

Scales come off easy, if so coho. If not king. Kings have black mouths too


----------



## sslopok (Aug 24, 2009)

I think it's a king with the chubby belly!


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

I dont know why some even bother to comment haha. Its obviously a member of the Salmo (browns, atlantics, etc). It has a left pectoral cut which can help identify. In 2013, 7" Atlantic's were planted in the Saint Mary's with a left pectoral cut. The shape of the head and tail say Atlantic to me, so if we take body shape and the fin clip into consideration this fish is an Atlantic.

Also as one last thing, you can plainly see some black x marks on the scale pattern. 

This fish is 100% an Atlantic salmon, no question. All these other comments are just wild guesses with no biological evidence to support their answers. Sorry to be blunt.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Spots on the gill plate rule out salmon.

Body shape, slight notch in tail and pointed tail tips make ne say Atlantic.

Instead of waging wild ass guesses, it's nice that m s t spelled out how reached his answer.


----------



## someone11 (Mar 15, 2009)

Atlantic. DEFINITELY NOT a king. Scales thing is the stupidest ID rule ive ever heard of. Ive saw plenty of kings with no scales lol

And as MSM said, it has a LP clip (Left Pectoral), The coho that have been clipped we rarely see and they are only AD clip. (Adipose fin). Rules out Coho.


----------



## Huntmich (Sep 4, 2008)

I was thinking Atlantic, but this is the first one I've caught and seen in the flesh


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

Huntmich said:


> I was thinking Atlantic, but this is the first one I've caught and seen in the flesh
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


You had the right hunch. I can understand mixing up ID of a brown vs. atlantic, or if it was a bad photo. But you took a good photo.


----------



## someone11 (Mar 15, 2009)

Huntmich said:


> I was thinking Atlantic, but this is the first one I've caught and seen in the flesh
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Best tasting salmon in my opinion!


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

someone11 said:


> Best tasting salmon in my opinion!


Thats because it is only a salmon by common name, in reality they are not a salmon at all. :evilsmile


----------



## Huntmich (Sep 4, 2008)

It was a female, and had a belly full of fish. Couldn't really tell what they were


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Walleye, atlantic salmon, brown trout.


----------



## Gnarf (Jul 24, 2011)

Multispeciestamer said:


> Thats because it is only a salmon by common name, in reality they are not a salmon at all. :evilsmile


Explain? Everything i've seen says they are salmon and not trout char or sea trout


----------



## twenkes (Oct 22, 2011)

Where was this fish caught? Definitely an Atlantic and with a left pectoral clip it most likely came from the aquatic research lab run by lssu in the soo ( I work there haha). I believe that the DNR only clips the adipose fin on their Atlantics as well. I can tell you the age class of the fish tomorrow when I see what year we last clipped left pectoral 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sslopok (Aug 24, 2009)

I was on the beer and enjoying walleye fish fry! Not studying pic on my teeny cell like some. Wild guess...yup. SHould i have answered...nope. Only saw scales come off pinks and cohos easily, never saw a king with no scales


----------



## someone11 (Mar 15, 2009)

sslopok said:


> I was on the beer and enjoying walleye fish fry! Not studying pic on my teeny cell like some. Wild guess...yup. SHould i have answered...nope. Only saw scales come off pinks and cohos easily, never saw a king with no scales


Saw over 200 fish today, good handful of kings had no scales. Just gotta know how to ice them right.


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

Gnarf said:


> Explain? Everything i've seen says they are salmon and not trout char or sea trout


The North American Pacific salmon are "true salmon" and die after spawning. Kings, sockeye, chum, coho, pink. There are more species of salmon on the other side of the of the Pacific. But again salmon and trout are really just common names. Its like calling a Lake Trout a trout, but its a char.

Thus Atlantic salmon are not a salmon, they share much more in common with trout and char. Scientifically they are currently salmo, but since brown trout can hybridize with brook trout (char) it shows that they are more closely related to char. And maybe one day be reclassified, if the evidence points that way.


----------

